# 

## Kac-Per

Witam wszystkich Samobudujących i nietylko. Z racji, że czerpałem od ponad roku wiedzę od was muszę wam teraz podziękować. Jednocześnie zakładam własny dziennik, który mam nadzieje pomoże przyszłym budującym. 

Buduje dom z projektu OMEGA DRON z pracowni Archeton.

Moja budowa trwa - jestem na etapie stawiania ścian fundamentowych wiec w kolejnych postach będę starał cofnąć się do początku, a potem już na bieżąco. 
Założenia:
 - dom jednorodzinny 120m2 powierzchni użytkowej 
-  prosta bryła, bez wykuszy, balkonów, daszków
- budynek zbliżony do energooszczędnego
- maksymalnie ograniczyć koszty robocizny - praca własna
- dach dwuspadowy
- wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem i GWC 
- ciepłe okna
- kominek
- ogrzewanie prądem lub piec z podajnikiem

Rzuty domu:
*Parter*

*Piętro*


Elewacje:






Działka 800m2 - glina - woda na 6m.

Myślę ze tyle wystarczy jak na pierwszego posta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

Witaj, dlaczego nie płyta fundamentowa?

----------


## Kac-Per

> Witaj, dlaczego nie płyta fundamentowa?


Proszę nawet nie pytaj. Teraz budował bym tylko na płycie. Wcześniej mi to umknęło niestety.

----------


## Kac-Per

Kilka zdjęć:

----------


## MeArek

Witaj. Faktycznie glina paskudna u Ciebie.
Ale już mnie przegoniłeś. Kopałeś sam? 
Kiedy zacząłeś? 
Napisz skąd jesteś.

----------


## Kac-Per

> Witaj. Faktycznie glina paskudna u Ciebie.
> Ale już mnie przegoniłeś. Kopałeś sam? 
> Kiedy zacząłeś? 
> Napisz skąd jesteś.


Kopałem własnoręcznie.  Ławy 60 x 40 cm 60mb
Zaczynałem 11 lipca.
Mieszkam kilka km od Poznania.


Co do Dzisiejszego dnia to zakończyłem murować bloczki. 
Czytałem sporo o malowaniu Dysperbitem. Wszyscy pisali, że nie da się malować pistoletem podpiętym pod kompresor.  Po dzisiejszej próbie wiem że się da, ale tylko pierwszą warstwę 1:1 z wodą, potem niestety pozostaje pędzel. 
Malowałem tym:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Brawo. Byle tak dalej.

 :smile:

----------


## MeArek

Dokładnie jak napisał Tomek. 
Super tempo. Ty chyba nie pracujesz zawodowo albo mieszkasz na budowie i każdą wolną chwile robisz.

----------


## Kac-Per

Mieszkam bardzo blisko wiec każda chwila spędzona na działce. A zawodowo pracuje, chyba jak każdy.  :wink: 

Po głowie chodzi mi cały czas sposób ogrzewania domu. Zastanawiam się pomiędzy prądem (wygoda), a piecem z zasobnikiem. "Pokarm" do pieca już rośnie - w zeszłym roku sadziłem wierzbę energetyczną dziś ma 3m i w grudniu pierwsze żniwa. 

Dziś malowania ciąg dalszy.

----------


## Kac-Per

Podczas wylewania ławy pobrane zostały próbki betonu. Dziś otrzymałem wyniki badania. Potwierdziło że zamówiony beton 16-21 dotarł na budowę.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Miło powitać kolejnego pyrusa  :wink:

----------


## Kac-Per

witam witam serdecznie 

Na chwilę obecna ścianki gotowe w 95%. Moja kobieta maluje już ścianki dysperbitem.
 Woda gruntowa daleko bo na 5m ale ze względu na gline planuje drenaż ma wysokości ławy. Rura zamówiona z Krakowa. Dodając koszt przesyłki wyszło taniej niż w Poznaniu na składach.

----------


## adam5891

Witam Kac-Per. Trafiłem na Twój dziennik przez dziennik Tomasza ale na pewno będę zaglądał. Może wrzucisz jakieś rzuty i elewacje Twojej chaty. 
Pozdrawiam Adam

----------


## aisab

witam...
My tez sami budujemy niedaleko Poznania.....też mamy glinę na działce i jak pada deszcz to dużooo wody. Najgorsze było zalewanie fundamentów ...
pozdrawiam i życzę dużo satysfakcji z budowania....

----------


## Kac-Per

Witam kolejnych czytających. Zwłaszcza sąsiadów. :smile: 
Dodałem rzuty i elewacje w pierwszym poście aby to jakoś wyglądało. Nie wiem dlaczego wcześniej o tym zapomniałem.
Padający deszcz u mnie na działce znika momentalnie, pomimo tej gliny. Dziwne. Ale ja się z tego bardzo cieszę.

----------


## Kac-Per

*09.09.2014*

Ława - gotowa
Ściany fundamentowe - gotowe
Słupy i fundament pod schody - gotowy
Do zrobienia jeszcze:
Woda
Zagęszczanie piachu w fundamentach
Kanaliza 
Rurki do:
- prądu na ogrodzie
- światłowodu 
- domofonu
- wyjście do GWC
- wyjście pod solary

Jeśli chodzi o grzanie CWU to pochwalę się małym wynalazkiem. Na pewno zainteresuje samorobów. Zeszłej zimy zacząłem czytać tematy o kolektorach słonecznych i  trafiłem tu Kolektor słoneczny za 1500zł. Po przeczytaniu całego tematu urodziło się to: 
Od maja co dzień woda w zbiorniku pionowym 140l o temperaturze około 50-60*C

----------


## Kac-Per

*Stan na 29.09.2014* 




Oficjalnie* stan zero* zakończony, jeszcze trzeba opić.  :wink:

----------


## Kac-Per

Czas zastanowić sie nad ogrzewanie domu. Zrobiłem wstępne OZC. 





Wstępnie mam gaz w drodze, ale nie chce. Prąd, węgiel ? Poletko wierzby energetycznej też rośnie, co prawda nie za duże ale do kominka będzie.  :smile:  
Co wy na to?

----------


## yasiek

Pseudoekogroszek brudny, jeśli nie gaz, to pellet wysuwa się na prowadzenie. Ja bym się nie zastanawiał.
Co to za program?

----------


## Kac-Per

> Co to za program?


strona cieplowlasciwie.pl

----------


## kamilb1987b

> strona cieplowlasciwie.pl


kiepska stronka, lepiej spróbuj tu sprawdzić co będziesz miał http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/apps/Heat...tml#HeatMaster wynik będziesz miał bardziej zbliżony do rzeczywistości.

----------


## Kac-Per

> kiepska stronka, lepiej spróbuj tu sprawdzić co będziesz miał http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/apps/Heat...tml#HeatMaster wynik będziesz miał bardziej zbliżony do rzeczywistości.


Wynik jaki otrzymałem jest bardzo podobny do poprzedniego.

----------


## Kac-Per

W całym domu planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe o niskiej temperaturze zasilania. W planach jest też bufor ciepła około 1000l pod kominek, solary w przyszłości pompę ciepła powietrze-woda. Czytam rożne tematy na forum i w internecie i wszędzie odradzają paliwa stałe do nowego domu, ale z takim buforem to nie jest chyba głupi pomysł. Kociołek z podajnikiem na pelet i zrębki z wierzby. Po głowie chodzi tez ogrzewanie prądem do bufora 4 grzałki po 2kwh i taryfa nocna.

----------


## adam_mk

Obliczenia są fajne.
A co z wykonaniem domu tak, aby był choć trochę do nich podobny?

Z czego ma być ten dom zbudowany?
Sugerowałbym rozważenie silki.
Nie gazobetonu tylko tej ciężkiej! Wspaniale współpracuje z wilgocią. Oferuje wielką bezwładność cieplną i akumulację.
Płyty fundamentowej nie masz. Trudno, ale to nie tragedia!
Pierwszym wierszem układanym na fundamencie powinieneś przerwać pionowy mostek cieplny ściana-fundament.
Im lepiej to zrobisz tym lepiej na tym wyjdziesz finansowo.
Możliwości jest sporo, ale wiele z nich jest dość kosztownych.
Np. szkło piankowe...
Niedawno - tylko import i za dużą kasę, ale dom wychodzi jak na płycie!
Można kupić HELUZ. Gotowce. Można zastosować te bloczki betonowo-styropianowe, tyle, ze znowu... cena...
Można też sobie tego HELUZA zrobić na budowie.
Pierwszy wiersz robisz z pustaków szczelinowych ceramicznych. MAXy czy podobne porotermy.
Przy pomocy blaszanego korytka zasypujesz te szczeliny PERLITEM (EP150 lub 180).
Pionowy mostek zostanie bardzo mocno ograniczony.
Jak poprawnie zrobisz ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie - to wnętrza odetniesz termicznie od gruntu.

ROZPROWADZENIE ciepła po salonach , jak napisałeś, najwygodniej jest zrobić przy pomocy podłogówki WODNEJ.
WARTO jej nie spieprzyć i wygonić tych, co zasugerują przypinanie rury PEX spinkami poprzez folię do styropianu...
Są lepsze sposoby pozwalające na to, by w mrozy woda, która ogrzewa te podłogi nie musiała być cieplejsza jak 27-8stC
A tak "gorącą" wodę bardzo łatwo zrobić sobie byle czym.

Bryła solidnie obłożona jakim styropianem pozwoli na uzyskanie odpowiednio małego współczynnika strat ciepła.
Co z NAJWYŻSZYM stropem?
Nie daj Panie - postanowiona już WATA?
"Trumnę" trzeba by tam wylać! (Chodzi o powietrzną szczelność domu)
Budujesz, to pnb masz i nie wszystkie zmiany są łatwe...
Sporo okien dachowych tam widzę...sporo problemów, kłopotów, niedogodności...
Nie dało się inaczej?
MUSISZ dopiero ten trzeci dom dla siebie budować?
 :Lol: 

Wentylacji innej jak mechaniczna bym nie rozważał.
Powinna być ZRÓWNOWAŻONA. Nie - nawiewna czy wywiewna.
Co do rekuperacji to...
Radzę namysł poparty solidnym obliczeniem opłacalności.
Praktycznie - podwaja koszt budowy wentylacji.
Jak masz zamiar palić paliwem najtańszym, to nawet jak zaoszczędzisz te 99% ze strat wentylacyjnych (maluteńkich przy wentylacji sterowanej!!!) to będzie tak, jakbyś "nie spalił" zimą ze 2mp drewna więcej... Ile więc byś zaoszczędził w sezonie pieniędzy?
Ale to TWOJA decyzja.

Bufor ciepła, dobrze wykonany, to możliwość pełnej dywersyfikacji źródeł ciepła.
Solar, kocioł, kominek z PW, gaz, prąd, pompa ciepła czy co byś nie wymyślił - DADZĄ się do niego podłączyć JEDNOCZEŚNIE.
Dodatkowo, przepływowe grzanie CWU w dowolnej ilości jest wielką zaletą.

Glinę tam masz...
GWC glikolowy pozwoli na spore złagodzenie dokuczliwości zimy a może też, jakbyś zechciał, intensywnie chłodzić w upały.
Poczytaj o "indukcyjnych belkach chłodzących".
Dadzą się do glikolowca podpiąć "wprost".

Kominek z płaszczem wodnym...
Temat na niemałą epopeję.
W bardzo dobrze ocieplonym domu spory kominek to spory kłopot. Mały to też kłopot.
Jak dom z silki (ta akumulacja) to kłopot malutki i do pokonania.
Płaszcz, jak MĄDRZE zrobiony, pomaga.
Nie każdy jest mądrze zrobiony a każdy można spaprać źle podpinając. Tu trzeba odrobiny namysłu.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytaj: cyrkulacja - wór bez dna i przemyśl problem, bo warto.
Pokryć podłogę przy tak małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło można drewnem, jak lubisz.
DOWOLNYM, raczej nie grubszym jak 15mm.

Adam M.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wynik jaki otrzymałem jest bardzo podobny do poprzedniego.


w tej co Ci podałem to mi wyszedł dom grubo poniżej 10kWh/m2 a z tymi samymi założeniami w tym od Ciebie 3razy gorzej

----------


## kamilb1987b

> W całym domu planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe o niskiej temperaturze zasilania. W planach jest też bufor ciepła około 1000l pod kominek, solary w przyszłości pompę ciepła powietrze-woda. Czytam rożne tematy na forum i w internecie i wszędzie odradzają paliwa stałe do nowego domu, ale z takim buforem to nie jest chyba głupi pomysł. Kociołek z podajnikiem na pelet i zrębki z wierzby. Po głowie chodzi tez ogrzewanie prądem do bufora 4 grzałki po 2kwh i taryfa nocna.


projekt już masz i nawet fundamenty gotowe więc wiele się nie da już zmienić. w Twoim przypadki do ogrzewania najbardziej chyba będzie się opłacać jakaś pompa ciepła no chyba że masz zamiar być wiecznym palaczem to pieca na węgiel nic nie przebije. nie wiem czy w Twoim domku ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe będzie dobre. robiłeś OZC? jaki wynik?

----------


## syberia

a dlaczego gazu nie chcesz ? przecież pisałeś że w drodze masz

----------


## Kac-Per

adam_mk; napisał:
Obliczenia są fajne.
A co z wykonaniem domu tak, aby był choć trochę do nich podobny? *Trzeba będzie się bardzo starać, ale myślę że podołam. Młody jestem. Mam czas*.

Z czego ma być ten dom zbudowany? *Planuje Porotherm - Wienerberger ten szlifowany na klej.*
Sugerowałbym rozważenie silki.  *Tak jest w projekcie* 
Nie gazobetonu tylko tej ciężkiej! Wspaniale współpracuje z wilgocią. Oferuje wielką bezwładność cieplną i akumulację.
Płyty fundamentowej nie masz. Trudno, ale to nie tragedia! *Teraz bym robił.*
Pierwszym wierszem układanym na fundamencie powinieneś przerwać pionowy mostek cieplny ściana-fundament.
Im lepiej to zrobisz tym lepiej na tym wyjdziesz finansowo.
Możliwości jest sporo, ale wiele z nich jest dość kosztownych.
Np. szkło piankowe...
Niedawno - tylko import i za dużą kasę, ale dom wychodzi jak na płycie!
Można kupić HELUZ. Gotowce. Można zastosować te bloczki betonowo-styropianowe, tyle, ze znowu... cena...
Można też sobie tego HELUZA zrobić na budowie.
Pierwszy wiersz robisz z pustaków szczelinowych ceramicznych. MAXy czy podobne porotermy.
Przy pomocy blaszanego korytka zasypujesz te szczeliny PERLITEM (EP150 lub 180).  *Taki jest plan.*
Pionowy mostek zostanie bardzo mocno ograniczony.
Jak poprawnie zrobisz ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie - to wnętrza odetniesz termicznie od gruntu.  *Na podłogę 20cm styropianu lub perlit z gipsem.*

ROZPROWADZENIE ciepła po salonach , jak napisałeś, najwygodniej jest zrobić przy pomocy podłogówki WODNEJ.
WARTO jej nie spieprzyć i wygonić tych, co zasugerują przypinanie rury PEX spinkami poprzez folię do styropianu...
Są lepsze sposoby pozwalające na to, by w mrozy woda, która ogrzewa te podłogi nie musiała być cieplejsza jak 27-8stC *Rozwiń ten temat proszę.* 
A tak "gorącą" wodę bardzo łatwo zrobić sobie byle czym.

Bryła solidnie obłożona jakim styropianem pozwoli na uzyskanie odpowiednio małego współczynnika strat ciepła. *20cm styro*
Co z NAJWYŻSZYM stropem?
Nie daj Panie - postanowiona już WATA? *Nie koniecznie wata, piana 20cm na deskowanie.*
"Trumnę" trzeba by tam wylać! (Chodzi o powietrzną szczelność domu) *Piana chyba załatwi szczelność*
Budujesz, to pnb masz i nie wszystkie zmiany są łatwe... 
Sporo okien dachowych tam widzę...sporo problemów, kłopotów, niedogodności...  *Wiem, dlatego ograniczam ilość*
Nie dało się inaczej?* Taki projekt pasował okna to nie problem*
MUSISZ dopiero ten trzeci dom dla siebie budować?  *Jak każdy* 
 :Lol: 

Wentylacji innej jak mechaniczna bym nie rozważał.
Powinna być ZRÓWNOWAŻONA. Nie - nawiewna czy wywiewna.
Co do rekuperacji to...
Radzę namysł poparty solidnym obliczeniem opłacalności.
Praktycznie - podwaja koszt budowy wentylacji.  *nawet jeśli rekuperator budowany samodzielnie?*
Jak masz zamiar palić paliwem najtańszym, to nawet jak zaoszczędzisz te 99% ze strat wentylacyjnych (maluteńkich przy wentylacji sterowanej!!!) to będzie tak, jakbyś "nie spalił" zimą ze 2mp drewna więcej... Ile więc byś zaoszczędził w sezonie pieniędzy?
Ale to TWOJA decyzja.

Bufor ciepła, dobrze wykonany, to możliwość pełnej dywersyfikacji źródeł ciepła.
Solar, kocioł, kominek z PW, gaz, prąd, pompa ciepła czy co byś nie wymyślił - DADZĄ się do niego podłączyć JEDNOCZEŚNIE.
Dodatkowo, przepływowe grzanie CWU w dowolnej ilości jest wielką zaletą.   *jestem za i aktualnie studiuje  temat o buforach "tymi rencami"*

Glinę tam masz...
GWC glikolowy pozwoli na spore złagodzenie dokuczliwości zimy a może też, jakbyś zechciał, intensywnie chłodzić w upały. *glina ale woda na 7m wiec plonuje rurę albo żwir* 
Poczytaj o "indukcyjnych belkach chłodzących".
Dadzą się do glikolowca podpiąć "wprost".

Kominek z płaszczem wodnym... *nie koniecznie plaszcz ma być tylko kaloryfer na scianie za kominkiem grubymi rurami do bufora na grawitacji ale czy to ruszy?*
Temat na niemałą epopeję.
W bardzo dobrze ocieplonym domu spory kominek to spory kłopot. Mały to też kłopot.
Jak dom z silki (ta akumulacja) to kłopot malutki i do pokonania.
Płaszcz, jak MĄDRZE zrobiony, pomaga.
Nie każdy jest mądrze zrobiony a każdy można spaprać źle podpinając. Tu trzeba odrobiny namysłu.

*Cyrkulacji CWU nie planuje* 

Adam M.

Adamie dziękuje za wypowiedz i proszę o więcej.

----------


## Kac-Per

> a dlaczego gazu nie chcesz ? przecież pisałeś że w drodze masz


Nie chce gazu ponieważ lubię utrudniać sobie życie. :smile:  
Po zbudowaniu domu nie usiedzę na dupie i dlatego zostawiam sobie otwarte drzwi.  Do bufora będzie można podłączyć kolejne źródła ciepła,które obniżą rachunki. Solary pompa ciepła może wiatrak. A rachunek za gaz trzeba płacić cały rok niestety.

----------


## adam_mk

"Planuje Porotherm - Wienerberger ten szlifowany na klej.
Sugerowałbym rozważenie silki. Tak jest w projekcie "
W projekcie jest dobrze.
Planujesz sobie zrobić krzywdę, ale to Twoje prawo...
Widziałeś taką ścianę jak planujesz? Pomiędzy każde dwa bloczki da się kartkę papieru z zewnątrz do wewnątrz wepchać...
Sito a nie ściana...Pizga chłodem z każdego gniazdka w ścianie...
A na budowie jak na budowie... nie ma czasu zrobić takiej ściany DOBRZE.
Robi się jak wszyscy, bo jakiś wyrok trzeba by odpracowywać, aby robić dobrze...

Fakt! Reku "tymi ręcami" to głównie czas i pot, ale też satysfakcja - nie do zapłacenia!

Piana załatwia problem szczelności. Także termoizolacji.
Darmo nie dają, ale jakieś koszy budowy być muszą, to ta piana jest dobrym wyborem, jak uważam.

Żwir w glinie może być porażką!
Glina podciąga kapilarnie wodę z -50m ppt.  NIE ISTNIEJE SUCHA GLINA!!!
Jak rura - to tak jakbyś ją w wodę kładł. Szczelna do bólu.
Rozważ raz jeszcze glikolowca...
Kup puszkę instalacyjną. Fragment "rozdzielni okapturzonej".
ZAKOP JĄ na jakim metrze ppt w tej glinie i zapamiętaj miejsce.
Wykop po tygodniu. Będzie pełna wody....
Każda pustka w glinie wypełni się wodą... testowane wiele razy.
Ile kosztuje zakopanie i wykopanie takiej puszki?
Ile nieudany GWC?

"Kominek z płaszczem wodnym... nie koniecznie plaszcz ma być tylko kaloryfer na scianie za kominkiem grubymi rurami do bufora na grawitacji ale czy to ruszy?"
Dobrze zrobione zadziała, tylko po co?
PO CO CI dwa układy grzewcze?
TRZY nawet, jak spojrzysz na salon... podłogówka, kaloryfer i kominek...
Salon z blachy falistej planujesz? MUSISZ tam mieć 250W/m2 mocy grzewczej?
Albo nigdy czegoś nie uruchomisz, albo z majtek wyskoczysz - jak uruchomisz to, co zbudowałeś...

Popełniłem ostatnio (dwa dni temu) ubieranie kominka w płaszczyk "tymi recami" w domu z buforem.
Watek z fotkami i opisem zrobię...
Rozwiązanie , uważam, bardzo bezpieczne i bezobsługowe...

Myślałeś o solarze powietrzno-cieczowym wielkopowierzchniowym?
Oczywiście, "tymi ręcami".
Byłoby gdzie wpiąć, bo i bufor i wentylacja mechaniczna....
Małe modyfikacje i dom prawie cały rok siłami natury w +20stC utrzymasz...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Może się przyda?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...28#post6627728

Adam M.

----------


## syberia

> Nie chce gazu ponieważ lubię utrudniać sobie życie. 
> Po zbudowaniu domu nie usiedzę na dupie i dlatego zostawiam sobie otwarte drzwi.  Do bufora będzie można podłączyć kolejne źródła ciepła,które obniżą rachunki. Solary pompa ciepła może wiatrak. A rachunek za gaz trzeba płacić cały rok niestety.


no chyba że tak , jakbym miała gaz to nigdy w życiu nie pakowałabym kasy w takie pierdoły jak np solary , jakieś tam pompy i inne bajery , wieszam piec na gaz dobrze ocieplam dom , robie reku i po sprawie ,

----------


## adam_mk

No, prawie...
Płace faktury, płaczę jak nasi Ruskiego misia podjudzą tak, ze co przykręci...
Projekt, wykonawstwo instalacji instalacja kotła gazowego - tylko certyfikowana siła najemna , bo tu nic "tymi recami" większość nie zadziała...
(Ja to se robię co mi potrzeba ale kwity uprawnień mi się w kieszeni już nie mieszczą...  :Lol:  )

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

A wyobrażasz sobie trigenerację z rury gazowej robioną?
 :Lol: 
Też dla ludzi - a jakoś nie robią...

Adam M.

----------


## syberia

noo z gazem tylko taki problem jest, że rządzi nim ta małpa z brzytwą 

a z tą trigeneracją to za bardzo nie wiem o co chodzi , to chyba coś takiego czego nikt nie ma

----------


## adam_mk

Zaraz - nie ma...
Znane od lat.

Bierzesz sobie przez licznik ten gaz co go rurą do domu dostarczają.
Pchasz w małych porcyjkach do cylindra jakiegoś silnika, który maszynką prądotwórczą kręci.
Silnik ma ciepło w bloku i spalinach, to mu je do baniaka zabierasz, aby podawać je w podłogówkę jak maszynka stoi. 
Ten sam silnik MOŻE (ale nie musi, bo można elektrycznie - częściej spotykanym sposobem) kręcić sprężarką PC.
Jak chałupa wielgachna - PC robi ciepło a zawsze może robić chłodek...

W kotle gazowym strużka gazu z rury mieszana jest z powietrzem, spala się w trybie ciągłym a spaliny, wściekle gorące, rozprężają się (czysta fizyka) nic Tobie nie dając, oprócz ciepła (oddając ciepło się kurczą).
Przy kogeneracji/trigeneracji masz zysk około 40% ekstra z ciśnienia tych gorących gazów..

O autkach jeżdżących na gazie to słyszałaś...
Tu jest tak samo, tylko ten silnik nie jeździ popychając blaszana budę a stoi i kreci tę maszynkę prądotwórczą.

Adam M.

----------


## syberia

bierzesz gaz po to żeby napędzał silnik spalinowy który to silnik napędza turbinę robiącą prąd , co dalej z tym prądem z tej turbiny ? ( na razie ta część )

----------


## adam_mk

Z autkiem jakiś kontakt i doświadczenie masz na pewno.
Jak autko jedzie to spala paliwo.
Tym więcej im większe opory pokonuje jego silnik.
To opory tarcia (kół, podzespołów) i opory powietrza przez które się "przeciska"
To jest jasne.
A jak nie jedzie?
Jak tylko ma odpalony silnik i oporów wielkich nie pokonuje?
- to spala maluteńko...
Są komputerki spalania w wielu autkach (mam w Scorpiaczku) które pokazują od 1,4 do 1,7 l/godz.
Jak się jedzie - to powyżej 10 l/godz leci.
A tu?
Silnik się kreci i pali tak mało, że nie ma o czym gadać.
Zaczynasz włączać to, co masz...
Oświetlenie, lodówkę, pralkę, zmywarkę czy... indukcję.
Siła hamowania w maszynie prądotwórczej rośnie z każdym załączonym odbiornikiem prądu i rośnie też spalanie.
Jak nic nie załączasz - nie rośnie a w gniazdkach sieci domowej JEST NAPIĘCIE

Jak na razie to jeszcze nie wymyślono autka (silnika) na benzynę, które UMIE zamienić na ruch (też obrót maszyny prądotwórczej) więcej jak 30% zawartej w paliwie energii!!!
CAŁA reszta to ciepło ODPADOWE, które TUTAJ można złapać do bufora.

Jak się naładuje jakie kilka akumulatorów (a jest czym!) to na przepompowanie tego złapanego ciepełka i te kilka LEDowych żarówek starcza na dłuuuugo!
Byle UPS czy przetworniczka to załatwia.
Tylko wtedy, jak brakuje ciepełka lub potrzeba MOCY (ta indukcja) to taki silniczek się załącza.

Dla mnie to abecadło, ale ja to mam (robię, obsługuję) od lat...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"co dalej z tym prądem z tej turbiny ? ( na razie ta część ) "

Jak ma być DOBRZE, to trzeba się podeprzeć elektroniką.
Kilka akumulatorów ładowanych z tej elektrowni na gaz.
Prąd z akumulatorów do UPSa a z niego do gniazdek.
Chodzi o możliwość STARTU silników, bo to moment uderzeniowego poboru energii.
(pralka, zmywarka).

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

A jak się mieszka w chacie za wsią ?
A sasiady jaką żywinę mają?
Kurki, na ten przykład?
- To wtedy w ziemi buduje się taki BANIAK do którego wrzuca się skoszoną trawę, resztki z obiadu, gówienko kurze czy innej gadziny a wyciąga z niego METAN - gaz do kogeneratora.
Wtedy nawet Putin nam nie straszny!
 :Lol: 

Gówienko nieco śmierdzi...
Ale pecunia non olet!
Nawet Niemce prąd z gówna przed drugą światową sobie robili!
Wiele razy widziałem "na Ziemiach Wyzyskanych" resztki takich instalacji wsiowych...
Rozszabrowane, zniszczone - bo kompletnie nie rozumiane.

Adam M.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Prąd z wody ciepłej zrobić a jak? I to dla domku rodzinnojednego ekonomicznie!

----------


## adam_mk

Można i prąd z wody robić, ale na dziś to jest wyższa szkoła śpiewu...

Adam M.

----------


## Kac-Per

Co do ścian nośny nie jestem zdecydowany i chłonę każdą opinie. Bloczki lekkie odpadły na starcie. Pozostał porotherm  lub silka.
Mam studnie na działce i woda na 7 metrach jest przy fundamentach wykopałem dołek taki 25 cm i 2m głęboki było to jakoś w czerwcu. Do tego czasu totalnie bez wody. Zobaczymy co wiosna pokaże. Nie upieram sie na żwirowca do GWC.
Kominek z płaszczem odpada ze względu właśnie bezpieczeństwa. Co nie, co widziałem. 

To nie mój dom jak by co.  :smile: 
Wieczory bez prądu mogą się zdarzyć i co wtedy. Jednak całego ciepła na salon pchać nie chce i Pana Adama rozwiązanie bardzo mi się podoba. Tylko szkoda ze się grawitacyjnie nie da. A może DA???

Ściana 8x7m  na kolektor cieczowy czeka. Taka ładna południowa nie osłonięta. Tylko od domu 16 metrów.  :sad:  Da się podłączyć ggwc do takiej ściany? Bo rurowy się da.

Mam auto na gaz i mi to wystarczy  :smile:  Do domu jakoś nie specjalnie mi pasuje.




> A jak się mieszka w chacie za wsią ?
> A sasiady jaką żywinę mają?
> Kurki, na ten przykład?
> - To wtedy w ziemi buduje się taki BANIAK do którego wrzuca się skoszoną trawę, resztki z obiadu, gówienko kurze czy innej gadziny a wyciąga z niego METAN - gaz do kogeneratora.
> Wtedy nawet Putin nam nie straszny!
> 
> 
> Gówienko nieco śmierdzi...
> Ale pecunia non olet!
> ...


A kompostownik mam i tylko folią przykrywać i by była biogazownia. Byle daleko od domu. Kurki tez by sie znalazły. Może w przyszłości pomyślimy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kac-Per

Szukam rozwiązania na ciepły montaż okien i rolet zewnętrznych. Może tak?
Po zmianach:

----------


## aiki

Nie znam się na tym ale czy ta puszka od rolety to lewituje czy na XPS'ie się utrzyma.
Mostek i tak będzie w górnym rogu puszki.

----------


## Kac-Per

Prawdopodobnie montaż zostanie wykonany w taki sposób:


lub tak:

----------


## Kac-Per

Witam Z dziennika zrobił się rocznik niestety. A ze to dział samorobów no to się pochwale dolnym źródłem pompy ciepła.

planowana pompa 8kW
długość 750m
średnica 32
długość wykopów okolo 100m
szerokość 1,5cm
grunt glina

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam i się przywitam, cześć  :smile: 
a na jakiej to głębokości? na tym ostatnim zdjęciu wygląda na płytko i sucho, masz tam czasami jakąś wodę?
Widzę też że koparka trafiła kabel (znam ten ból  :wink: ) najlepiej wtedy zastosować mufę z żelem, kosztuje kilka zł ale masz pewność na zawsze.

No to się nawymądrzałem  :wink:  Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Kac-Per

Witam
Wykop zaczyna sie na 170cm a kończy na 140cm na studzience. Mieszkam w Wielkopolsce strefa przemarzania do metra wiec zapas mam spory. Kabel był oznaczony wiec nie było problemów. Glina mokra jednak wody brak. Mamy jednak w tym roku suszę.

----------


## DrKubus

A gdzie ściany, bo na zdjęciach to tylko fundament zeszłoroczny widać?

----------


## Kac-Per

> A gdzie ściany, bo na zdjęciach to tylko fundament zeszłoroczny widać?


Nie mam na chwilę obecną kasy.

----------


## DrKubus

> Nie mam na chwilę obecną kasy.


Znam ten ból, pilnuj tylko żeby Ci samosiejki tego fundamentu nie rozsadziły...

----------


## Kac-Per

> Znam ten ból, pilnuj tylko żeby Ci samosiejki tego fundamentu nie rozsadziły...


Mam nadzieje ze tyle nie postoi.

----------


## Kac-Per

*04.03.2016* 

Po dwóch latach osiadania fundamentów ruszam dalej. 



Tak się zasypuje perlitem pierwszą warstwę ceramiki. 


Gdyby ktoś szukał to na jeden bloczek ceramiki wchodzi 10l perlitu. 
Worek 125l na 12 bloczków.

----------


## Kac-Per

Pracy ciąg dalszy za moment szalowanie okien i podciągów. 
Załącznik 352741

----------


## Operator żurawia

Witam,
Jeśli można wiedzieć, to ile wyniesie Cię w całości pompa ciepła?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kac-Per

Trudno powiedzieć ile wyniesie pompa. To zależy jakiej firmy pompę wybiorę. A ceny są różne od 9tys bez montażu do 50 za kompletny system.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ciekawy pomysł z tym perlitem w pierwszej wartswie porothermu. to taki ogrodniczy czy jakiś specjalny? Chyba u siebie też tak zrobię. 
Apropos rolet, uważam, że znacznie estetyczniej wygląda gdy puszki sa schowane w wartswie ocieplenia. Wtedy jak są podniesione to ich nie widać.

----------


## Kac-Per

Dziś po miesiącu od rozpoczęcia murowania ścian nośnych zakończyłem ten temat. Pora na podciągi i nadproza.

Perlit ogrodniczy w grubej frakcji okazał się lepszy niż ten z Perlit.pl.

Chętnie bym schował rolety w ociepleniu ale chcę wystawić okna 2cm w ocieplenie. Wielkość moich okien wymusza montaż puszek 20 cm daje łącznie 23cm styropianu aby ukryć puszki. Planuje 20cm. Czas pokaże co zrobię.
Budując dom już 3 rok jest dużo czasu na myślenie i zmiany.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Perlit ogrodniczy w grubej frakcji okazał się lepszy niż ten z Perlit.pl.


Trochę popatrzyłem na portalu aukcyjnym i widzę, że sprzedają jako agro i jako typowy do zastosowań budowlanych, choć przypuszczam, że to ten sam produkt.
Zapytac chciałem czemu ten o grubszej frakcji okazał się lepszy? Znalazłem w necie dyskusje nad zasadnością takiego zasypu i były tam opinie, że nie poprawi to parmetrów pustaka. Ja bym się chyba z tym stwierdzeniem nie zgodził. Gdzieś indziej przeczytałem, że perlit ma lambdę od 0,04 do 0,059 W/(m·K) i moim zdaniem taki zabieg znaczenie ograniczy pionową przewodność cieplną.
Rozważał jeszcze będę zasypanie granulatem styropianu.

Daj fotki ścian  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

"Gdzieś indziej przeczytałem, że perlit ..."

Pogooglujcie: HELUZ
Czeski pomysł, są analizy, badania...
Dość dawno temu na tym forum było to pokazane i dyskutowane.
Raczej się przyjęło, bo nagminnie teraz widzę wiersz pustaka zasypany perlitem pod silkowymi ścianami.

Adam M.

----------


## Kac-Per

> Trochę popatrzyłem na portalu aukcyjnym i widzę, że sprzedają jako agro i jako typowy do zastosowań budowlanych, choć przypuszczam, że to ten sam produkt.
> Zapytac chciałem czemu ten o grubszej frakcji okazał się lepszy? Znalazłem w necie dyskusje nad zasadnością takiego zasypu i były tam opinie, że nie poprawi to parmetrów pustaka. Ja bym się chyba z tym stwierdzeniem nie zgodził. Gdzieś indziej przeczytałem, że perlit ma lambdę od 0,04 do 0,059 W/(m·K) i moim zdaniem taki zabieg znaczenie ograniczy pionową przewodność cieplną.
> Rozważał jeszcze będę zasypanie granulatem styropianu.
> 
> Daj fotki ścian


Perlit jaki zastosowałem o grubszej frakcji posiadał mniej pyłu, był po prostu ładniejszy. Czy posiada lepsze parametry? Nie wiem. Koszt dodatkowy jaki poniosłem na jego zakup to około 300zł. Jest jeszcze jeden plus zasypu pustaka ceramicznego, mianowicie w spoiny pionowe nie wpada zaprawa zmniejszając pustkę powietrzną. Styropian "pije" wodę.
Adamnie ten dom buduje głównie dzięki wiedzy jaką zdobyłem na tym forum, a przyczyniły się do tego też twoje wypowiedzi. Dziękuje i zaglądaj tu co jakiś czas.

----------


## Kac-Per

Dziś 3 z 5 słupów na gotowo.   :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

A fotki gdzie?  :smile: 

Ten wspomniany orzez Adama Heluz to zasypany jest styropianem.

----------


## adam_mk

TERAZ być może tak robią.
Zaczynali od perlitu.
Jest to gdzieś w sieci, bo sam czytałem.

Pokazali technologię.
Potem zaczęli tworzyć "gotowce" aby na nich zarobić - to pewnie dlatego ten styropian.

Adam M.

----------


## Kac-Per

> A fotki gdzie?


 Proszę bardzo
 Sobota Rano
 
Sobota Wieczorem


Jak można aktywnie spędzić niedzielę? Jak to jak? Ponad 200 strzemion - 3 słupy powiązane i jeden podciąg 430cm

----------


## Kac-Per

Pomału plącze koszyki i zbijam nowe deski.

Sofa w salonie już jest

Widok na okno w kuchni

----------


## Daniellos_

> Sofa w salonie już jest


Nawet trawa jest w salonie  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Ekologiczny dywan

----------


## Daniellos_

Za dużo po tej długiej przerwie nie napisałeś  :smile: 

Co to za dachówka? Jak wyszła z kosztami? Brałeś ekipę?

----------


## Kac-Per

> Co to za dachówka? Jak wyszła z kosztami? Brałeś ekipę?


Była jedna ekipa właśnie od dachu. Dachówka to BRAAS Teviva Cisar. O kosztach lepiej nie rozmawiać zdecydowanie za drogo  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Coś się zepsuło i uciekły zdjęcia wstawiam ponownie:

Aktualizacja 

Wrzesień 2015 


Październik 2015 Dolne źródło Pompy ciepła oczywiście samemu 5x150m fi32





Zima 2016



12 marca 2016 Pierwsze bloczki Porotherm zasypany perlitem następnie silka 24cm







Moje rusztowania: 



Podciąg w salonie:



Zbrojenie okna narożnego



wszystkie podciągi i nadproża zbrojone i zalewane:







Godzina 7:00 przyjechała grucha. Kierowca pyta gdzie murarze? A komu to potrzebne? Lejemy. 


Podciągi wyszły piękne: 



pierwsza ekipa na budowie i strop:



Kolejne szalowanie:



Schody:



Szczyty koniec sierpnia 2016 : 


Znalazłem w środku garnek złota będzie na DACH:













Test rynien 



Październik 2016





Galeria dla tych co mówią że się nie da SAMEMU.

----------


## bcgarage

Nadal nie widać

----------


## Regius

Czy do nakładania zaprawy stosowałeś jakiś systemowy dozownik / skrzynkę lub kielnię, czy sam sobie zrobiłeś narzędzie? 
Pytam, bo zastanawiam się, czy warto zainwestować w coś takiego: http://allegro.pl/skrzynka-murarska-...o&bi_c=Product

----------


## Kac-Per

> Czy do nakładania zaprawy stosowałeś jakiś systemowy dozownik / skrzynkę lub kielnię, czy sam sobie zrobiłeś narzędzie? 
> Pytam, bo zastanawiam się, czy warto zainwestować w coś takiego: http://allegro.pl/skrzynka-murarska-...o&bi_c=Product


Nie warto, szkoda kasy.

Murowałem z silki. Silka ma otwory i część zaprawy w nie wpada ja nakładałem kielnią 12cm na 2 razy. Mniej zaprawy uciekało w otwory.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za odpowiedź. 
Nurtuje mnie jeszcze jedna kwestia: czy dozbrajałeś strefę podokienną? A jeśli tak, to czy dawałeś dedykowaną siatkę, czy 2 pręty w spoinę (np. fi 6) w rowkach zrobionych flexem?

----------


## Kac-Per

Pod każde okno 2x drut 10

----------


## Kac-Per

Witam
Praca ruszyła na dobre w środku stawiam działówki jak pogody brak. Na zewnątrz ocieplam fundamenty. A wieczorami skręcam rozdzielacz dolnego źródła pompy ciepła 1,5".

----------


## ggdh

Czy mógłbyś opisać poszczególne elementy? Wymiary? Gwinty?

----------


## Kac-Per

Dziennik tak zaniedbałem, że chyba nie warto już tutaj cokolwiek pisać.

TEST foto

----------


## micbarpia

Witam w twoim dzienniku. Kazde doswiadczenie jest cenne na tym forum wiec moim zdaniem pisz dla potomnych... jesli tylko czas ci na to pozwala

----------


## Daniellos_

> Dziennik tak zaniedbałem, że chyba nie warto już tutaj cokolwiek pisać.


Ja mam zasubskrybowane od czasu gdy nosiłeś bloczki fundamentowe I caly czas wyczekuje aktualizacji  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Muszę się przyznać, że też podglądam Twój dziennik jak i Twoje wpisy w innych dziennikach.

BTW
Dobrze, że trafiłem na wątek o bruzdowaniu ścian u  *ufbufkruf*, bo już chciałem kupić taką tarczę:
 
a tu widzę, że można użyć 3 lub 3 zwykłych tarcz do betonu.
Duże problemy były z bruzdowaniem w silikatach?

----------


## sebcioc55

W silikatach wg mnie najlepiej sie bruzduje normalnie dwoma tarczami i potem mlotowiertarką z dlutem odrobine wezszym i bruzy ida pieknie jak po sznurku i bardzo szybko na glebokosc ciecia bruzdownicą.

----------


## Kac-Per

> W silikatach wg mnie najlepiej sie bruzduje normalnie dwoma tarczami i potem mlotowiertarką z dlutem odrobine wezszym i bruzy ida pieknie jak po sznurku i bardzo szybko na glebokosc ciecia bruzdownicą.


Dokładnie tak. Nawet bez młotowiertarki. Bierzesz dłutko i wyłamujesz nacięcie.  
Ja kupowałem  tarcze DIAMOND po 7zł:



A bruzdowałem takim sprzętem:


Na zwykłą małą szlifierkę wchodzą dwie tarcze ale trzeba dorobić dystans u ślusarza. Obudowa samorobna z blachy. Podłączony odkurzacz Kerchera.

----------


## Kac-Per

Aktualizacja 2017

w przebudowie  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ładna dachówka. Końcówki krokwi nie impregnowane czy wypłowiały?
Te nadproża lane z wieńcem, widoczne  na ostatnim zdjęciu to głebokie wyszły. 1m?  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Gdyby nie podpisy z datami to mozna pomyslec ze poszlo w jeden weekend  :wink:  pieknie, chcialbym taki etap :smile:  pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## Regius

Efekt super! 
Czy mógłbyś zdradzić, dlaczego nie robiłeś od razu nadbitki razem z pełnym deskowaniem? Zaważyły względy estetyczne, czy w grę wchodzą aspekty techniczne (wyższość podbitki nad nadbitką)?

----------


## Regius

> Te nadproża lane z wieńcem, widoczne  na ostatnim zdjęciu to głebokie wyszły. 1m?


Wydaje mi się, że nadproża były zalewane u Kacpra razem z podciągami, a wieniec potem osobno, razem ze stropem. Ale rzeczywiście ... wygląda bardzo solidnie.

----------


## Kac-Per

> Ładna dachówka. Końcówki krokwi nie impregnowane czy wypłowiały?
> Te nadproża lane z wieńcem, widoczne  na ostatnim zdjęciu to głebokie wyszły. 1m?


Dachówka Cisar Brassa
Nie było czasu na malowanie na ziemi a teraz nie ma siły aby pomalować na gotowo. Zrobię w tym roku jak będę ocieplał.
 Nadprożę ma 60cm i wieniec 20cm. Bunkier nie dom. 




> Czy mógłbyś zdradzić, dlaczego nie robiłeś od razu nadbitki razem z pełnym deskowaniem? Zaważyły względy estetyczne, czy w grę wchodzą aspekty techniczne (wyższość podbitki nad nadbitką)?


Mam nadbitkę z deski heblowanej. Podbitki nie robiłem ze względu na gniazda os i inne stwory tam mieszkające w przyszłości. Brak jeszcze deski podrynnowej.




> Wydaje mi się, że nadproża były zalewane u Kacpra razem z podciągami, a wieniec potem osobno, razem ze stropem. Ale rzeczywiście ... wygląda bardzo solidnie.


Dokładnie tak. Taka opcja była możliwa przy stropie smart. Gdybym robił inny to zalewał bym wszystko razem.

----------


## Kac-Per

Na kolejnej stronie dodam kolejną aktualizacje z roku 2017.

----------


## Kac-Per

Z racji, ze mam dostęp do kamery termowizyjnej to należało się pobawić. Nowy dom nie ogrzewany to testowałem stary w którym aktualnie mieszkam. 

Okno 2szybowe 2008r



Okno z roletą



Pies jak dobry kaloryfer :smile: 



Piwnica bez ocieplenia. Na ścianie 5cm styro.



Jak macie jakieś pomysły co jeszcze sprawdzić to pisać śmiało.

----------


## Regius

> A bruzdowałem takim sprzętem:
> 
> 
> Na zwykłą małą szlifierkę wchodzą dwie tarcze ale trzeba dorobić dystans u ślusarza. Obudowa samorobna z blachy. Podłączony odkurzacz Kerchera.


Dzięki za wyjaśnienie.
Wcześniej myślałem, że robiłeś podobnie jak *ufbufkruf* (poniżej zapożyczone foto w jego dziennika) - 2  lub 3 tarcze do kamienia/betonu (w zależności od kabla) założone do zwykłej kątówki i głębsza bruzda, żeby kabel zmieścić na sztorc.

Rozumiem, że bruzdownica + odkurzacz jest lepszym rozwiązaniem. Będę się musiał zaopatrzyć w odpowiednie narzędzia w takim razie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pomysł z dorobieniem obudowy pod odkurzacz przemysłowy już od jakiegoś czasu mi chodził po głowie. Jak tak patrzę to chyba warto będzie go zrealizować.

----------


## kornich

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Kac-Per

> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


???

----------


## Kac-Per

Dziś kolejny dzień zmagań z instalacją wodna w systemie tece flex. Tego jeszcze na forum nie było więc foto wieczorem będzie i instrukcja stosowania. Po pierwszym dniu powiem ze rewelacja. System zgrzewany który chciałem robić, przy tym to babranina.

----------


## Kac-Per

Wodę miałem robić w systemie zgrzewanym PP jednak znajomy namówił mnie na TECE flex i to był dobry wybór. Zamówienie jakie wykonałem na PP było chyba o 500zł tańsze niż Tece ale systemem szybszy mniej połączeń.

Ktoś z samorobnych pisał o maszynie do styropianu. Oto moja:



Podłoga gotowa małe 25cm białego twardego "puchu"



Narzedzia:



Poziomica Laserowa jeśli ktoś  nie ma to polecam.



Rowki wydrapane w styropianie pod rury - odkurzaczem





Zaczynamy:







Gotowe:



20cm styropianu na to rury a następnie jeszcze 5cm, folia i podłogówka. 

Będzie ciepło.  :smile:  :smile: 



Pytania?

----------


## Daniellos_

Te złączki mosiężne mają jakieś uszczelki?

----------


## Kac-Per

Nie mają.

----------


## Kac-Per

Walki z wodą ciąg dalszy. Wieczorami powstaje projekt kotłowni. Jak już tam dojdę żeby nie zapomnieć o jakieś rurce.

----------


## marcko

> Walki z wodą ciąg dalszy. Wieczorami powstaje projekt kotłowni. Jak już tam dojdę żeby nie zapomnieć o jakieś rurce.



jak na tyle budowy to jeszcze dobrze na zdjęciu wyglądasz - taki wyprostowany  :tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

a te ręce w kieszenie oznaczają że luzik masz na maxa :wink:  swoją drogą widzę , że te pan u każdego z nas na budowie trochę czasu spędza  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Żeby nie było że nic nie robię, to robię:

----------


## sebcioc55

co to za rura? ta od podłogówki?

----------


## aiki

Kacper masz te same teksty co ja kiedyś hehe.

----------

